# Converting Nobz to MegaNobz.



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I very generously received a box of Ork Nobs for the Secret Santa last year, but as I already had a full compliment of Nobs, they've sat on my shelf until I worked out what to do with them.
I really fancied having a crack at the Bully Boyz formation from the Waagh! Ghazgkull suplement, but at around £10 per MegaNob, it wasn't going to be happening anytime soon. However, this weekend, I decided to try my hand at a bit of kitbashing. I know some people have tried kitbashing Terminators to MANZ, but TBH, I think they look a bit naff if not done right.
I though I'd get a bit of plasticard, and with spares, see if I couldn't have a crack at making some myself. Most of the donor parts came off trukk spares, I love trukks, they can make just about anything!
Basically, with a few extra bits and pieces, the vast majority of the parts came from the Nobs box. The torsos, needed a bit of "sculpting" with a knife, as did the combi shootas, but with a bit of hacking and gluing I was able to get some pleasing results.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Those looks badass man - I actually like the pose on your models a lot better than the original Meganobs. They are more dynamic and less "ork in a can".

Great work - Have some rep :good:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Cheers buddy. :grin:
I'm going to order another pack of nobz and convert them as well. Once they're painted, I can't wait to get them on the table. 15 MANZ with +1WS, Fear and fearless bundled in a bunch of battle wagons will be roaring across the table in short order.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks great! No need for the bulky armour. If the Nobs Believe they are 2+ save they got it!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Orksome work there mate!

...

... no, it will never get old.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice job certatinly a good alternative to the meganobz, though the new kit is great, something like this is always cool to see.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Nicely done, I really like them maybe just beef up or cover the top of the legs and they will good and proper looking mega nobs.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Excellent converting and kitbashing. Very Orky. These will look very nice when they are painted up. :grin:


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

They loook excellent and suitably Orky.
Only thing to add is to make sure you drill out the Shoota barrels


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I've Done a step by step guide to converting your own MANZ on The-Waaagh.com, and rather than link I thought I'd share the pics over here too...

Gather your bits...









Trim the torso and armour...









Glue it on...










Add a back panel and power pack...










Time for some leg struts, side armour and something to keep those sweet cheeks safe...










Some Rivets and hydraulics...


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Every MegaNob needs a shiny combi-skorcha...


































Nobz are strong, but that is one huge weapon. Need some struts and hydraulics to help him handle it, one handed.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Every MegaNob needs his Klaw...










...and IronGob of course...










That's all folks!....


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

I've been pretty productive today, and managed to not only finish off the MegaNob, but also did another with twin Kill-Saws.
These are the last 5 MANZ I need for my BullyBoyz formation, and I'd like to have a Twin-Killsaw Nob in each squad for extra devastating CC shenanigans.
When i've finished this lot, I'm going Titan Hunting. :grin:


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Finished off the last of my Nobs to MANZ conversions for my bully Boyz formation. Hopefully I'll get a link of paint on these last 5 by the end of the year ready for a new year group shot! :biggrin:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

R_Squared said:


>


Frank do I have B.O. come here and smell me.
Bob no I won't smell your arm pit unless you smell mine first.
Bill come here and smell my pits I'm not sure if the dok put some funky monkey oil on my saw.

I like these but not sure about the guy with both arms up. They look great so I can't wait to see the group shot.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks, you know I never wondered about funky ork stank before, but now? :biggrin:
I wasn't too sure about his pose myself, but I wanted a more dynamic posture from these conversions rather than the lumbering metal gorilla pose of the traditional models.
He's actually one of my favourites now, I can almost hear him roaring as he smashes his killsaws down on some luckless rhino, and with the other boss poles and skull racks he adds a little height variation to the unit. I'm probably going to get started on painting these on the run up to Christmas and hope to have them finished Christmas Eve.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, it's been entertaining, but I finally finished off the last of my MANZ earlier this evening. To celebrate, I used a little blood splatter using the blood for the blood god paint. I think it can be quite effective. :biggrin:










So, as this is the last of my Bully Boyz, here they are as a group shot. It includes the 10 converted Nobs, 2 original metal MANZ and a plastic Mega armoured big mek set, which features a KFF and teleport blasta. Obviously they will have to act as normal MANZ in the formation when it hits the table, but overall I'm quite pleased with how they turned out and I cant wait to play them.
Hope you like them, they saved me a fortune.


----------

